# Let's see all your small tanks 10 gallon and smaller



## haddaj04 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got another 10 gallon and need ideas. I wanna see everyone else's tanks before I start putting mine together!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

haddaj04 said:


> Just got another 10 gallon and need ideas. I wanna see everyone else's tanks before I start putting mine together!


Just did a major rescape, so it has a ton of filling in to do. This is my fluval flora, I still need to get my black background on, and get the plants growing again.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, to see my 10 gal tank, you're going to have to wade through a few of my discus tank pics, but here it is:
Pics # 9, 12, and 13:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/2tanks


----------



## Drocnoc (Jan 19, 2006)

Here is my 5.5


----------



## haddaj04 (Oct 24, 2011)

awesome tanks!
@noahma- what type of rock is that?
@drocnoc- what kind of filer is that?

come on guys keep the pictures coming, there's got to be tons of people on here with smaller sized planted tanks


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

haddaj04 said:


> awesome tanks!
> @noahma- what type of rock is that?
> @drocnoc- what kind of filer is that?
> 
> come on guys keep the pictures coming, there's got to be tons of people on here with smaller sized planted tanks


The rock is a mudstone, very dense made of fine particles. It was gathered by a co-worker of mine up at 13,500 ft. above sea in our Rocky Mountains. At this point, the area is covered in a butt load of snow lol. I might make some trips up there at some point to see what I can find.

I tested the rock in water for a month, and there was no change in params, so it is 100% aquarium safe lol


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

My 10g. It's quite basic.


----------



## haddaj04 (Oct 24, 2011)

@noah that is some awesome rock! wish i had some like that around here (fl is flat, no mountains)

@epip that tank is far from basic...what kind of moss is that around the driftwood? how long did it take to fill in?

come on guys keep the pictures coming, i'm going to start putting the 10 gallon together tomorrow.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Here is my unique 10 gallon half moon. Check my sig for the thread.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a couple of 10 gallons. they are both collectoritis tanks, and one is a shrimp tank. Here they are. More info can be found in the thread in my sig.:icon_cool










This one is the shrimp tank.


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

how come you guys have pics of your tank and i dont? gotta take a pic when i go home and post it in here


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Almost forgot my other tanks.

I also have a 2.5 gallon and a 2 gallon hex tank. Both dirt tanks.

2.5 gallon









2 gallon hex


----------



## littlebittyfish (Feb 13, 2011)

10 gallon betta tank.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

haddaj04 said:


> @epip that tank is far from basic...what kind of moss is that around the driftwood? how long did it take to fill in?


It's just java moss, and I had enough to just layer it over the whole thing like that haha, so it only took a few minutes to fill in like that. But now that it's actually growing out I'm not sure I want to keep it on there, it's beginning to look quite messy.


----------



## Drocnoc (Jan 19, 2006)

Filter:
http://c3.f3images.com/IMD/250/AS06925/Marineland-Duetto-Mini-Multi-Submersible-Filter-99.jpg


----------



## Oxl (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's my 10 gallon wet greenhouse:


----------



## haddaj04 (Oct 24, 2011)

wow everyone has such nice tanks! wish i was half as artistic.

keep the pics coming ya'll


----------



## FishFan87 (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is my Betta tank. Its a 5 gallon. Wish I would of done some more research before I set it up. It has so much more potential. Really simple for the time being.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Here's mine. 5.5 Gallons.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Here, mostly from this forum, are a few pictures that I have collected by
MrAl-------------------------------------Schneider
















joe faria Nano36cm---------------------CL 10G
















Mulyadi 10G-----------------------------DeeDeeK 9G
















mustafaerdogar 3G ---------------------Jason Baliban APC 60cm 
















Jason Baliban---------------------Rhaethe (river sand) 
















Mko.15G


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Just match you plants with the light you get. Stem plants are cheap but not all do well with low light. 

Easiest plants are mosses, ferns, and crypts. The crypts do well with root tabs to help them to adjust. 

For root tabs some use oscomote house plant food, API and seachem. API and seachem cheapest at LNT.

Cheapest substrate is Scott's top soil topped with river sand. Scott's soil you can anywhere. River sand you can collect from a river or get from a landscaping co. Check out more options here.

My favorite substrate is:
*1st layer *Peat moss or reptile coconut bark for aeration. Peat moss lowers the ph
*2nd layer *Scott's top soil with KNO3 (potassium nitrate) added*
3rd layer* river sand. Contrary to pool sand and play sand it never looks dirty. In fact in main tank the top layer is turning from brown to black.


----------



## 389helix (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm new here. Just wanted to add to this thread. I used my Christmas money to buy my first tank (10g). I'd like to get a nice looking betta and then maybe some shrimp or a few small schooling fish.










I set up my tank and then I began to do research so I didn't know to put dirt under my substrate. Is this going to be a problem if I only have some Moneywort and Hornwort in there?


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

New tank! The 5.5 posted above has been dismantled.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Finnex 4G couple of days after scaping:


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Finnex OVT! How do you get the pics to show up in the post and ill show you my old 10, my SPEC, and my finnex 4g i planted a couple days back and filled today!


----------

